# Help.....my SM is going to get me thrown out of my apt :(



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been having problems with my SM's barking for a while. To make a long story short, I've moved to a new apt and have brought my SM and his Yorkie brother to my apt. I have some real cause for concern because my lil one's barking has worsened - main reason being that the prior attempts I made didn't work because my (former) SO wasn't being consistent w/ me or on the same page as I was in training my SM, and so Biggie has turned out to be a hot mess/neurotic/Idk what I've done  I don't blame him, I know the poor thing is confused....but so am I now! His barking isn't so bad during the day (I think) - it has gotten MUCH worse at night now since the apt we're in is on a noisier street w/ much more traffic (I live in NYC). He is barking and growling non-stop from 11p until (I kid you not) 6:30a, when it's time for me to go to get up for work - he passes out at 7am. I haven't slept in the past 3 days and finally got some last night only bc I put my headphones on and left them in all night. If I don't do something soon, I'm going to either get thrown out of the building or they're going to ask me to give him up which is the last thing I wanna do (even though I want to sleep!!!!!). Right now it's 12:30a - he's been barking and won't stop!!!

I've been reading past peoples posts, attempted some of JMM's hints in the behavior stickys and read Pat Miller's book on positive reinforcement but I'm clearly doing something wrong. This is what I'm doing:

4 -15/20 minute walks daily (he barks during these times also but its the least of my problems right now. I've been walking away from whatever it is that's exciting him, but then 3 mins later it's something else).

Tried to incorporate a game of fetch w/ him to wear him out - but he's fixated w/ this rabbit toy of his that he humps. He'll play for maybe 5 minutes, then he goes off trying to find the rabbit. (Which actually brings me to another question - he was neutered at app. 6 months but likes humping this rabbit toy of his. And actually....I don't know what to make of this......I've caught him humping his brother )

Tried JMM's suggestion of discouraging the bad behavior with good behavior. It was working initially - because he would look to me for a treat. But then by the 10th time when he got wise to the fact that there _was no treat_, he won't stop. 

Then I tried JMM's suggestion of removing him after giving him a warning. I say quiet - he growls but then either a) barks _lower_ and continues;-b) barks then growls, or follows w/ a lower bark or a higher one - and it doesn't stop. I first tried ignoring him and initially it was working but now he won't stop, he'll keep going. Then I put him in the crate and he was quiet - like he knew what he had to do to get out! Am I not leaving him in there long enough?? Basically I wait until about 5 mins after he quiets down - but then the barking's back again as soon as he's out!! He can go on like this from 11a-6a, growling/barking/pacing back and forth. He may stop somewhere in between but it's continuous.

Then I thought maybe he was having issues w/ the dark and put a night light on - didn't work. 

I know I'm probably writing redundantly but I am EXHAUSTED and idk what to do at this point - I'm alone and trying to train him single-handedly but am losing it. Any help, please.


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi! To be honest, I don't have any advice, but I hope some other people post with helpful information. 

I'm not sure if you read this, but this forum has a thread on barking http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/96815-unwanted-barking-does-really-work.html

Also, I have noticed another website (for yorkies) has a lot of information on barking problems. Although the advice is not geared towards the maltese breed, you may find something helpful here to get you through the night. You can do a search for barking on the website. The training subforum is at Training - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community

Also, here are some links to their threads
Barks constantly! - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community
Teaching QUIET By First Training TO bark - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community
BARKING BARKING... is my dog stressed? - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community

best of luck!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a thought, but I saw on Me or the Dog that you can use a soothing CD for made for dogs that helps calm them down. For the dog in that particular show it worked like a charm-- that dog had fear and barking issues. Some I found on Amazon: Lullabies for Dogs vol 1 and 2, Music Pets Love, and Through a Dog's Ear. 

All these CDs have very good ratings, it might be worth a shot. 

Good luck!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison's trainer had me give her "time out" for her barking issue. When she started her nightly barking session, I was to pick her up, say firmly "TIME OUT" and put her someplace where she was totally alone (I had to use a closet) for 20 minutes. TWENTY MINUTES! No way! Anyway, it took me a couple of weeks and my SO calling me an 'enabler' to finally try it, but it only took one 5 minute solitary confinement to make an impression (she stopped barking after 5 minutes so that's all my heart would let me leave her). That was two years ago and I can still say "time out" and she immediately stops the bad behavior!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well im still trying to get dolce out of the habit of barking when the doorbell or intercom buzzes its horrible n i have tried everything , we have resorted to picking him up and only then does he stay quiet , the weirdest thing. 
what i am going to ask might not be the proper thing to do , but it might work , have u tried sleeping with ur fluff ? i mean dolce used to bark in the kitchen ( his xpen) and as soon as i brought him to the bed he settled in n knocked out. just a thought , maybe he is scared , or cold , or just wants u . ?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci does do the same thing however when he runs to the door if he hears someone out there i tell him in a deep voice NO BARKING and sort of block him..It works for the moment sometimes i need to repeat..Just try to be consistent with the little devil lol good luck ..Ii also live in the city thank god no one has complained ..


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to all that have responded - I appreciate you taking the time to read and answer.

@tkking17 - I saw the SM posting (that's where I got some of things I'm doing now)......but I'll take a look at those Yorkie links, thanks for sending them - at this point, maybe breed differences don't matter and they can shed some light!

@uniquelovdolce - I've tried sleeping w/ him w/ me (in my old apt) and that didn't help. He'd lie there quite for a lil while, then get up and start barking, pacing, the whole song n dance.

@Madison's Mom - the time out thing you did is similar to what I'm doing w/ the firm "quiet" and then putting him in a kennel far away from everyone else. I don't put him in the dark just bc I'm not sure if he's having issues WITH the dark, since most of his bad behavior is late at night. The amount of time I have him in there varies - sometimes he's barking in there for 3 minutes - I wait another 4 until he's quiet then I open the door, say "good quiet", let him out and give him a treat. But sometimes, it goes as long as 15 minutes w/ his loud bark/shrieks - which ends up being 20 mins by the time he quiets down. The problem is, if I'm putting him in the kennel 15x in one evening, I can't keep giving him 15 treats - and he knows this so it's almost like he's telling me "I know you're not giving me anymore treats so I don't have to be quiet". Idk, am I wrong?

@socalyte - didn't think about the quieting sounds, that's something I'll look into - thx!

One last thing - I've read in several posts that exhausting them physically and mentally will also help w/ their behavior, and I definitely agree with that - which is part of the reason why I have been walking him for more than an hour a day. As far as mental stimulation, the only training techniques I've worked through with him are "sit", "down" and "give paw"; the only game I've successfully taught him has been fetch - can anyone suggest any books or easily explainable commands/games I can play with him? (I already own Control Unleashed, Puppies for Dummies and The Power of Positive Training).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww hon good luck , i hv no idea but do agree on the tiring him out before bedtime n maybe putting crate in ur room , also getting him one of those treat balls to keep him entertained when ur not home.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you considered taking your pup to the vet and getting a prescription for anti-anxiety medication, such as Prozac (generic is fluoxetine)? The medication itself is not expensive and it has worked wonders for separation anxiety and general anxiety-related issues for many dogs when appropriately coupled with behavioral training. The principle behind medication is that it brings your dog's attention level down to a sufficiently calm and receptive state so that your training efforts will "stick" when you actually reinforce his good behavior. It sounds like you have tried behavioral modification with no results; some dogs do need the extra help because their brains are chemically out of balance and there's absolutely nothing wrong with seeking professional assistance if the alternative is eviction or giving up your dog. Good luck.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a question. Did the barking occur or get much worse because of the move? Did he bark at your previous place? Just curious. I know when we moved our Bichon was really distressed. He hated the new place. But, he didn't bark. He acted depressed.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

This might be a stupid question/thought, but could his behavior maybe have anything to do w/ allergies? I notice he's been biting his paws a lot also (I am testing out new foods to see if I can reduce his paw biting) - maybe he's so uncomfortable, everything's irritating him and he's barking? idk lol.

@lawgirl - I hadn't thought of it, to be honest - it is an alternative I will consider and keep in the back of my mind; I just think maybe it's something that I'm doing wrong/could do better/am not currently doing....so I figured let me put it all out there and see if someone could point something out.

@suzimalteselover - I think the barking is slightly more than before, and it probably has to do w/ the fact that there's more traffic (i.e. cars, music, etc...) that come down my avenue now vs. my old apartment where I lived on the 11th floor and noises were better insulated. But if I had to gage his barking at the old apartment, it was like at a 7...at the new apartment it's probably like at an 8.5.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just tell mine to shut up- it works,LOL now if only it worked on my kids! 

I don't have any suggestions, other than lots of praise when he is being quite. Your fluff is maybe stressed because of the move. I saw some calming vitamins at Petsmart onetime. Maybe something like that would help? Good luck!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Paw biting definitely seems like a sign of anxiety. However, if you do try any calming pills, make sure to try all natural ones first. Don't go for the prescription drugs right away. They can just hurt your baby by creating a habit, and that is never good. 
I am sure he is a bit scared of his surroundings given everything is new. I would try giving him a massage with soothing music and if that doesn't work maybe some calming treats. I know Pet Naturals makes some. I've never tried them but it might be worth giving them a shot. The massage with soothing dog music in a dimmed light atmosphere usually works for me. If you have an ipod or an iphone, Pet Acoustics makes great music especially for dogs, by removing all sounds that irritate dogs. My dog loooves this music. It really calms him. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Initially I thought the paw biting might be anxiety-related but the more I think about it, I really think it might be allergy related (esp since I've been reading quite a few threads that indicate Malteses can have an allergy to chicken/poultry and I've been feeding him that for a long time now). The biting has been going on since the last apartment - but then again so has the barking. If the paw biting decreases w/ the food change, then that's what it is. (Not sure if that's going to change his barking though!)

I do have an iPhone - I'll *definitely *try that out tonight because I really need to get some sleep......Thanks Bibu!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you tried any of the otc medications like Rescue Remedy or children's liguid Benadryl to calm him down and hopefully sleep. I would also put a harness and leash on him and keep him in the bed with me and just make him lay back down when he gets up to bark. Is it really that noisey outside your appartment, that he can hear it all?? Maybe some thing to plug his ears so he cant hear it all. I also have a CD for dogs that is calm music that might dull the outside noise and put you and him to sleep. Just some thoughts. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

@ plentypets - no, it's not that much noisier than my last apt but you can hear cars, buses, people walking outside (I'm on the 1st floor). I really don't think his barking has to do with the noises though - I honestly think he gets into weird "mental place" that triggers his barking and he mentally freezes and he stays in that frame of mind, almost like a broken record (i.e. the reason why he's pacing back and forth, and back and forth, and back and forth). Maybe he's stressed, anxious, paranoid, idk. Maybe I'm humanizing it or over-analyzing it (or am so exhausted I make no sense). 

I haven't tried any supplements, medications or giving him anything internally (other than to his diet) because I'd rather be absolutely sure that it's nothing I'm doing wrong with the training (i.e. not enough exercise, games, training, not catching the right moments) or could do better. Which is why I am completely open to any questions/scrutiny/suggestions/ideas from you guys on what I'm doing before taking him to the vet/going down that route.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it's great that you are researching and practicing behavioral modification before trying medication. There seems to be stigma or fear around using medication but some dogs do extremely well on it, for short-term or long-term, and have happier lives when they are in an environment when they can actually succeed. For one reason or another, your pup seems not to be responding to training due to his irritation or anxiety -- there's nothing wrong with a dog that needs that extra boost. I noticed you're in Brooklyn; there are great vets in NYC who are familiar with city dogs and the most up-to-date approaches to treating anxious animals. My personal opinion is that you will have the best information if you talk to a vet about all your options before trying OTC or natural remedies, primarily because it will save you money in the long run on OTC products that do not work and, if you are treating a chemical imbalance, a professional has the experience to give the proper dosage/evaluation.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I would have my dog to the vet. I would have a thorough eye check. Dogs with eye problems often have this type of issue at night. 
I would make a quiet spot...a covered crate is handy for this. Be sure the crate has lots of comfy bedding on the bottom (as sounds cause vibrations). I would have him right next to your bed. He could start the evening with a food treat (like a stuffed kong)...this would be the cue for calm time. 
Honestly if your dog truly has that much anxiety I would seek a veterinary behaviorist so they can address the anxiety with medication and behavior modification.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do bark collars which gives them a little zap. After a couple times of that,I now put the bark collars on them,without turning them on and they don't bark. Tehy don't even know the collars aren't armed...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bark collars come in the shock version or spray version. Both types of collars should be used under professional supervision with extreme caution in dogs with anxiety problems. Use of such collars can increase anxiety and worsen problems. I would not recommend one for a dog with anxiety without proper consultation in person with an experienced behaviorist.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree,I talked w/ our vet before we used them.I heard that they can cause choking. Ours just see them and they quit barking. I don't even turn them on. 
When Amy our cocker barked,we tried them and it scared her too much,so we didn't use it on her again.

When we used them on the Malts,we hid in the other room ,just in case of panic,I wouldn't suggest leaving them alone w/ them on. If the Malts bark like crazy when someone comes to the door,we just show them to them and they quit barking.

Absolutely talk to your vet and don't leave them alone w/ them on...


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

*My two cents*

When my daughter was a toddler she got out of the habit of sleeping at night and the pediatrician prescribed "sleepy medicine". It only took two nights of using it and the habit was broken. I know dogs can take benedril and that causes sleepiness, I'd try it. I don't know what dose to give but I know it's safe for dogs. Don't use the non drowsy type!!! So sorry about your situation
And sending you lots of luck figuring it out.

Mary anna


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

The general consensus seems to be then that at this point, there's nothing more I can do except take him to a vet or vet behaviorist. I'm somewhat relieved at that because I thought maybe it was me - but now I'm more worried because that means there could be something wrong with him :crying:

@lawgirl - I have no objection to medications, etc... I personally believe that if and when applied correctly and appropriately, they can help a human (or dog) live a better life. 

@JMM - I'll try out your suggestion tonight and put the kennel next to my bed and his brothers (along w/ the iphone sounds lol).

@michellerobison - I had considered using a bark collar on him a long time ago (it was one of my first posts, lol). I'll consider it after I get some feedback from the vet and am fairly positive that he isn't suffering from anxiety (as that might make him even worse than he is now). 

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I put some pennies in an empty water bottle. When Chloe starts barking and I need her to stop, I give the bottle one big shake and she stops barking immediately. Doesn't cost anything to try.:blink:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

If he quits barking when he is put in his crate, maybe he feels secure and safe in it. I would try to make it really comfy and maybe let him sleep in it. I hope that you find a solution and you and your baby can get some rest


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds very hard to deal with  I am sure it is having a rebound effect too and making you anxious which in turn makes him more anxious. 

Glad to see you have lots of suggestions. I had also been thinking Benadryl, if it is allergies it will help, and it will make him sleepy if that isn't the cause anyway. I would also give him a really good well filled layered Kong. So he has layers of it being easy or hard to keep him occupied. Make it really tasty. and him a bit on the hungry side. You just need to break the rut he is in. That is what I would try, but I think I would also do what JMM says and book an apt.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Update*

So my vet is booked solid but I'm going to try and get in standby this weekend for an appointment but . I set up the kennel as suggested right next to my bed but he didn't seem to care for it - he ended up laying in the dogbed next to his bro. I did try lawgirl's Pet Acoustics app and it seemed to kind of work! It started playing and Biggie was growling low (but no real loud barking!) and pacing around for a while - he'd lay down for a few minutes then get up again and pace around w/ the low growl. This lasted about 20 minutes (Teddy actually was knocked out within 10 minutes) - and then *he went to sleep!!!!*

The Kong is next on my list! (suggestions on what to stuff it with?)

@silverhaven - This whole thing is so stressful cuz I'm alone with them trying to train them and do the right thing. I feel bad too bc Teddy can sense it so then he gets nervous (and he was a rescue with a bad history) .....


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am SO HAPPY Pet Acoustics has somewhat helped! Also, I was looking for some supplements and vitamins for Bibu and I came across Dr. Harvey's Herbal Calming Aid and I thought of you right away! You can mix it right into his food, maybe at dinner time only? Here is the website:
Relax and Stress for Dogs - Dr. Harvey's
I'm glad to have given a suggestion that somewhat helped. I hope this helps too!
Did you try the massage with the Pet Acoustics as I suggested? I usually have heated lavender oil close by when I do the massage. It helps relax him too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Dr. Harvey's Relax and Stress is all-natural so there is no harm for Biggie!


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

VET UPDATE - So I Biggie saw the vet and there seems to be nothing wrong him at all - his eyes were fine, he's in good health and the vet found nothing wrong with him health-wise that could be contributing to the barking late at night. The only thing they recommended I do was giving him long walks, exercise and tiring him out (which I've been doing). She also mentioned that more than likely he's barking during the day and that perhaps it might be linked to separation anxiety (I work during the day) and to try re-crating him to give him a better sense of security (????). I leave him an a confined playpen while I'm gone but didn't think (or see) how that could be an issue.

Anyway, I'll just continue on w/ what I'm doing and see if there's any more improvement w/ what I've been doing the past week.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

That's awesome to hear. At least you can rule out any serious problems. Keep us updated.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie was allergic to spring. He was getting 100 mg of the stuff daily. Never slowed him down. My vet said it didn't have the same effect (sleepy) in dogs as humans. He was about 62#.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Update*

So it's about a week later and since the vet visit (and while waiting for some behaviorist recommendations), I pulled out the "Control Unleashed" book I had bought a while back and re-familiarized myself with some techniques of the techniques mentioned. That, paired with the dog music/sounds, increased game playing and replaying of the "Its Me or the Dog: Pampered Pups" episode, seems to have brought me some positive results - Biggie seems to be responding to positive reinforcement/training and I'm finally getting more and more sleep. I do have put him in the crate alongside me for a few hours from 4-6am (when he wakes up, paces around and barks and doesn't seem to be able to fall back asleep), but the frequency has decreased significantly. I think I just need to work on perfecting the timing of my verbal reinforcements (I don't use the clicker bc since I'm trying to train 2 dogs, I don't want to confuse them). :blush:

If I continue to see consistent results (and I get even more sleep), I'll start applying this training to him when he starts becoming reactive while we're out on walks. Thought you guys would like to know!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear you are on your way to success, Michi. One thing I've found over the years with my dogs is how important routine is, too. I try to stick with the same timing on everything, and importantly I say the same verbage. Cozette hated going into the crate at night, so I made sure I told her beforehand that it was night-night time, and would scoop her up for a nice cuddle then put her inside the crate. Now she walks right over to me when I say it's night-night time and she waits for her cuddle and settles into the crate with no problem. 

As you've found, every dog is different and it may just be a matter of finding what works best for you and him. You sound like a loving, caring mommy and I know you'll get through this rough time.


----------

